# sliver fern visas



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

I saw recently in the NZ Herald that INZ have over issued these visas due to a computer glitch so more than the quota were granted. Did anyone benefit from this on this forum?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I've seen a few messages on expat forums this year about this subject. People being granted visas only to be told at a later stage that in fact they have been declined because of computer error.
I saw on another forum that one particular SFV candidate who had been refused later down the process because of this issue was drumming up interest to make a mass formal complaint.

Immigration NZ have had issues with the SFV and the online portal every year I've been interested in coming to NZ (since 2008) - servers crashing, portal becoming unavailable mid application, not being able to submit payment info etc etc.


----------

